# Finished New Outdoor Kennel



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Yay!Finished the new kennel today.7 by 7 shed and 20 by 15 DocBob kennel,vinyl coated wire buried to prevent digging,cedar chips to repel fleas.We put T posts at each joint outside for extra strength in case Samson decides to body slam it.Before if they wanted to stay outside I had to tie them out which they don't mind, but they love to dig WAY too much.Samson is content in there but Misty is not too sure yet.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks nice, good job!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Looks good. I've been busy too. Took pictures. Uploaded them. Need to transfer them to my stick and then bring them over.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Looks like very good work! Congrats!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Wonderful! Lots of room, happy dogs


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks good. I just called a roofer because I think I'm moving my 10x20 run next to the house and installing a dog door, but I want coverage. So it looks like I'm making the sloped structure and my roofer friend is giving me rubber for the roof and sealing it for me between the structure and the house for free So there will be shade and no snow and they can come and go safely all the time.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone Really wish I could do a doggy door but this old house is configured in such a way it just won't work.Now at least they don't have to be tied up and I can actually go somewhere for a few hours without depending on my neighbor to take them out.
What would be perfect is a fenced in car port and a doggy door,but not doable here.
Selzer I know you were working furiously reconfiguring your kennels! Looking forward to seeing the fruits of your labor.
Lisa looking forward to seeing your new yard and kennel too!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

That looks nice!! Where is the wire buried? Does it cover the whole area or just around the sides? I was thinking of put one of the doc bob kennels in my garage for when we get a pup! It is built in and had vents ran out there for heating and cooling but still basically a garage!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

The wire is under paver sand in the entire area with cedar mulch on top.I used Yard Guard vinyl coated fencing so no sharp edges.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, so I uploaded a few photos of my new outdoor areas:

This is Heidi's new kennel. It is 15' across by 10' wide on the ends, in the middle it is a little wider because I angled it to give her more room:


Joy's area is pretty large. The room on the house is 14' wide and this comes out about 6' farther so about 20', and about 15' wide. Only she loses a 4x4' are where I x-pened off the airation tank. Because, she would eat it. No toys, because she will eat them. Joy eats everything but food. But, she's sweet anyway. 6 years old in July, and she got a stuffed thing just a few weeks ago and tore it to shreds. It is so bad that I can't give her neighbors toys because she will stick her paw in there, pull them out, and then eat them. LOL. Toys are allowed in the living room, with supervision only. 

Heidi will be 9 in August. She's still smiling for the camera:




Dolly's area is largest. The yard is not straight, so it is deceiving. By the side walk it is 10' wide, but quickly gets wider. It is over 20' long, and by the end it is 15' wide. And then Heidi's area pushes into it a little. Evenso it is a nice large area.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Sue, you did a wonderful job on the kennels...the dogs look happy, the kennels look clean and tidy! Clap Clap Clap!!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Beautiful job Selzer!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Great job both of you!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking really good. What ground cover is that Sue? It looks small enough that mine wouldnt eat it


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thanks.

I use cedar chips to control water, so it isn't a huge mud pit. Mine do not eat the cedar chips, so that works ok for me. I have heard that some dogs are sensitive to the cedar. Mine aren't, but maybe aspen would work better for those dogs. Cedar naturally repels bugs. And it smells good.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

selzer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I use cedar chips to control water, so it isn't a huge mud pit. Mine do not eat the cedar chips, so that works ok for me. I have heard that some dogs are sensitive to the cedar. Mine aren't, but maybe aspen would work better for those dogs. Cedar naturally repels bugs. And it smells good.


How often do you change the cedar in the kennels?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Holy cow! Wow to both of you!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

llombardo said:


> selzer said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks.
> ...


You don't have to change it on ground,it breaks down naturally and you just add to it each spring.Concrete idk.PM Sue


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Both these look great!! Is it sad that I can't wait to buy my own place so I can have an awesome outdoor area for my dogs? 

If you don't mind me asking... would you guys mind sharing cost of building these??


----------



## KMH (Jul 24, 2013)

Those look great!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I change the cedar on concrete, Every month or so. Depends. I don't do much when everything is covered in white stuff. Just pick up the poop every day. I pick up the poop every day rain or snow or ice or sleet or sprinkling or drizzling or hailing or the two or three times the sun shines. 

Sometimes I add more chips without picking up the other stuff. In the dirt, the chips just disintegrate into the ground, no need to dig them out. But when I add chips out there, I first take my big rake and try to level it all off and anywhere they were amusing themselves by trying to dig to China, I fill it in and pack it down, then I add the chips and spread them around.

That almost sounds like some sort of nursery-song... And a nick nack patty wack, give your dog a bone...

Because I had one side already built on the kennels, it did not cost much at all. I had the doc-bobs also, so it was just a matter of attaching the doc bobs to the existing fencing, or to the shed and the house. 

I bought three pieces of galvanized steel pipe from Lowe's for about $20 each, and I bought some fencing connectors from there, for 1-2 bucks -- about $69 dollars in all + wood chips.

The doc bob kennels I got from tractor supply a couple of years ago. It is nice that the price has not really increased. They are on sale through tomorrow for $269. For that you get five 5'x6' panels, and one 5' x 6' gate panels. If you want to buy extra panels, they are $75 for each panel and $100 for each gate panel. 

The three kennels I have out there were made with 12 or 13 panels and 4 gate panels, and I put a gate panel on both sides of the first one. That one also has the house on two sides of the kennel and a shed on one side. So the gate panel is between the house and the shed, and all that was necessary then was 3 panels to make the kennel -- two of those were shared with the next kennel, and the other kind of cuts off the row of kennels so my girl is not running back and forth along the front of all the kennels driving everyone crazy all day.


----------

